# PB12-PLUS/2 Woofer Replacement



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

Any one ever replace the stock Woofers?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I replaced them on mine when they offered the newer drivers. I think I now have the 12.3 version. It was a relitively easy job. I would stick with SVSound woofers, tho. Dennis


----------

